# Starting Problem 15 hp Force



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2020)

I have no idea what I just read but I feel entertained


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

What’s the compression?
Could even be a weak spark and the shot of ether gets her burnin’


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've had 2stroke motors that were addicted. I never could get them to crank without starting fluid. 
Keep a can handy.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Compression is 100. I WILL be polite. I want to sell this thing and need to sort this before I can advertise it


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Polite?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Boat sat for a couple of days, so went out a bit ago and cranked on it 4 times without even a pop. Pulled full choke and gave it 4 more tries and still nothing. 4 more without choke and nothing. Finally gave it a quick, light squirt of ether and it started instantly, then quietly settled down into a nice, smooth idle. It's got me tearing my hair out.

I can picture showing the boat to a prospective buyer...."oh yah, it doesn't like to start normally, so just give it a quick squirt of ether any time you want to get going." Haha......you betcha. They'll flock to my door.

I would think that if the float bowl is full, it should draw gas when cranking...??...esp. with full choke. I've never heard of a problem like this before and have talked to a couple of dealer's mechanics who say the same thing. No ideas. There "must" be a simple explanation. I know, I could throw a carburetor, fuel pump, reeds, etc., at it and shotgun a fix, but I'm a broke old retiree and can't afford to do that. Don't like that approach anyway.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Try choking it by hand. Cover the carb completly and pull the rope a couple times. Hand should get a little wet with fuel. If not, there is an obstruction.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Also, try squirting some 50:1 pre mix in the carb instead of the juice. Will it start on the pre mix shot straight in? If so, you have an obstruction. If not... I’m going bavk to weak spark unless you tested on a spark gap board and it passes spec.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Also, try squirting some 50:1 pre mix in the carb instead of the juice. Will it start on the pre mix shot straight in? If so, you have an obstruction. If not... I’m going bavk to weak spark unless you tested on a spark gap board and it passes spec.


Good thoughts. Can't reach down in there so will hafta work out something to stuff down in it. I'll try the gas instead of ether, too. Thanks.

Can't figure obstructions. I've had everything apart, including the reeds and all is wide open.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gogittum said:


> Good thoughts. Can't reach down in there so will hafta work out something to stuff down in it. I'll try the gas instead of ether, too. Thanks.
> 
> Can't figure obstructions. I've had everything apart, including the reeds and all is wide open.


You would be surprised at what can happen. A small spec of fuel hose, piece of gasket/o ring, etc... when re assembling can make you want to draw a big X on a concrete wall and bang your head against it sometimes!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds to me like the mixture is rich if it wont start with or without choke. Maybe accelerator pump\primer system or carb float is leaking fuel in the cylinders due to fuel pressure. Is the fuel bulb hard after it sits for 10-15 min?


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for the thoughts. It's up in the air for a bit, waiting to get water pump sorted.

Last time I ran it, I put some Yamaha fuel conditioner in the tank on rec of local mechanic. It hasn't really had a chance to circulate properly, but I did notice that last time I ran it, I shut it off and left for a half hour. When I came back, it started instantly on 1st pull without the ether. 1st time for that. Next day was back to square 1 but there's hope now.

I also found that the gas leak when I tilt it up is from gas pouring out of the bowl vent. When tilted, it's way up there, almost horizontal. I'm putting an extension on the vent to see if it helps. Meantime, I'm going to start a new thread on the cooling system.


----------

